# Time for a change



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

My wife and I have decided that we have had enough of California. The state is finally running people out and we will be running as well. The cost of living here is getting to the point for us that we can no longer make ends meet with a good 6 figure income. Gas is ridiculous, property taxes are increasing, sales tax has increased locally and the anti 2nd amendment legislature was the final straw. The new gun laws these morons are proposing will do nothing but hurt me, a legal gun owner, concealed carry licensee and avid hunter. If they have their way in the next few weeks I will not be able to buy conventional lead ammo. If that happens it will out law ALL ammo in the state because the federal government sees copper and other alloys as "piercing" ammo and all ammo will be illegal. Way to go liberals. 
We have settled on Texas as our new destination. The actual move is about a year out and we are really looking forward to a change of scenery. California is beautiful and diverse but you just cant afford to live here. We are looking in the McKinney, Plano areas. We should be able to find something affordable fairly easily. We have planned a trip to scope out the job market and housing possibilities in late summer or early fall of this year. Hopefully we can get it all taken care of before the next school year begins. 
My biggest obstacle will be moving my shop, which is comprised of ALL old arn, and some lumber. There is probably close to 10k pound or cast iron out there. It will probably take a couple of trips to get it all. I am NOT going to chance the machines to a moving company because if they break something it will be hell to find parts and fix. I will load it all on a flatbed trailer and head east. The house will be packed by us and then a moving company called in to load and move it. 
I cant wait for the day I get to see California in my rear view mirror and never come back.


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

That sounds good about the gun laws.. about time.

Texas has a lot of **************************************** and they do not care about westeners. Be warned.


----------



## jeffski1 (Nov 29, 2008)

good luck in Texas…Cali is expensive our son goes to college there-graduates in two weeks…i agree on your comments on gun laws-there are plenty of gun laws on the books they just need to be enforced…maybe the politicians should go without armed protection if they really believe this would benefit society…


----------



## Blackpearl (Jan 11, 2011)

Just what Texas needs, another Californian.

Believe me it is a little less expensive in Texas but not that much different. When you visit come in August to get the full effect of Texas living.

Just leave your guns at home.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Californians have already been buying up the Texas Hill Country and driving inflation up. This has been going on roughly for the past 10yr or so, even much more so up north in the DFW area.


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

I can understand your dislike of California, my wife was born in LA, a nice place to visit, but do not want to
live there either. Take a detour through Arizona, Flagstaff and other areas on you way to Texas. We have
quite a few California people up here in Montana, but our wage bracket is not as high as most of them would
like, so quite a few have went back. Good luck with your plans.


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

I for one, a PROUD TEXAN, say welcome. Bring your guns. It won't be long until you'll be a proud Texan yourself. It's a wonderful place to live. We have our share of jerks as evidenced above but, overall you will be welcomed. While I would not elect the metro area for myself, you'll be much happier here in a state that respects and protects your rights.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

good luck on the move. New York is getting pretty close to the same…....


----------



## muleskinner (Sep 24, 2011)

You're making the right move. Texas is going to be great. Thank your lucky stars you didn't make the same mistake that many of your fellow Californians have made in the past and picked Washington. It's terrible. Nobody in their right mind should consider moving here. You'd hate it. Take my word for it, it's awful.


----------



## mziem (Apr 26, 2009)

Hey Ken, it has been quite a few years since we have "talked" (well, posted). You may or may not remember me. I live in the area that you are looking (Wylie, TX), just outside of Plano. I would really like to offer any help I can with your transition.

If you would like, lets exchange contact info (somewhere other than a forum board) and try to hook up on your recon trip out here. I am a flight paramedic and paramedic instructor and may be able to help with the job search. You can find me on Facebook (Mike Ziem).

I look forward to hearing from you and maybe doing some woodworking in the future.


----------



## jumbojack (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm told, the best place to be in Texas, is Brownwood. That way, no matter which way you travel, you are leaving Texas.


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

As a native Texan and DFW resident, congratulations, Ken! I live in Grapevine and am routinely in that area of the metroplex.

McKinney is booming, as much of the population growth has expanded north of Dallas into the Frisco, Allen, McKinney, and Prosper areas. You can get a lot of bang for the buck in those areas in terms of property. Lots of good highway choices too (three of them are tollways though) so the area is quite accessible.

Dealing with the heat is the biggest adjustment to make. Definitely make sure your new property is well insulated for your comfort. You will love the liberties here…as well as the lack of a state income tax.


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

muleskinner - ditto Oregon!


----------



## nwbusa (Feb 21, 2012)

You're making the right move. Texas is going to be great. Thank your lucky stars you didn't make the same mistake that many of your fellow Californians have made in the past and picked Washington. It's terrible. Nobody in their right mind should consider moving here. You'd hate it. Take my word for it, it's awful.

Very subtle


----------



## jordanp (Feb 1, 2013)

Let me tell you we have had a steady flow of people coming here from Cali, which is fine as long as they don't try and turn Texas into Cali 2.0. A bunch of the people from California have found Rockwall it seems, which is an awesome town you might want to look into..


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

You are making a mistake!

You should have picked Wisconsin … better climate and better in the laws/regulations are making you sick.

I lived there for my school years and loved it.


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

@oldnovice - How do the near absolute zero temperatures in Wisconsin make it have a better climate than Texas?


----------



## 559dustdesigns (Sep 23, 2009)

Good luck with your change of scenery. Hope you can find you a nice house that's just right for your family, enough space so you can build you a shop and share the whole build on here. I wish I could afford to leave California behind too. Its a great idea.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Wise choice, Ken.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

*Yes it does!*

Living in a climate where the temperature never goes negative is like living in a petri dish where all bad organism can grow and cause all kinds of miseries. No cockroaches, earwigs, many germs, and the like as they cannot stand the cold. You have less chance of catching a cold in Wisconsin as compared to petri dish climates.

They have outstanding fishing, hunting, snowmobiling, skiing, and other wintertime activities you can't get in Texas or California. Low taxes, high quality of life, not very many large cities, *reasonable* real estate prices, good roads, liberal gun laws … I could go on!

I don't live there because I could not find a job in my area of expertise … not that it matters now because I am retired. If I tried to move to Wisconsin I have been informed that it would be by myself as my wife, kids, and grand kids would not move! However, I do not miss shoveling "partly cloudy" off of my driveway!

My brother and I used to live in Minnesota but the taxes are out of sight. Other than that nearly as good as Wisconsin.

My brother lives in Montana and that is not bad either … bigger state, less people, and smaller cities! He would not move for any amount of anything!


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

I am going to have to agree with Hans. My sister is in southern Wisconsin and it is a great state to live in. I have spent extended time in Wisconsin, Minnesota, and Indiana and I do admit that folks are much healthier in the "cold" climates where you get freezing temps for weeks at a time. Big difference.

On the other hand, I DO NOT MISS having cold, wet, salty feet from the application of all of the salt on the roadways. That and I can ride my Harley 12-months a year down in Texas. Well maybe just 11-months because it is just too d__mn hot in August.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Everyone is warned to stay away from New England. What a day I have had so far today:


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Good luck on your move Ken!


----------



## RibsBrisket4me (Jul 17, 2011)

Ken, we will welcome you in Texas.

I am originally from New England, and then spent 22+ yrs in the military and have lived all over and we settled in Texas. This place is huge and diverse so one can find pretty much what they are looking for here.

As a nurse your wife can work anywhere here. The cool think about Texas is many smaller towns that are awesome to live in, are close to big cities where you can enjoy sporting events, concerts etc.

The economy here is pretty good and no state income tax is GREAT. Lots of incredible fishing all over the state and all the hogs you care to shoot.

Texas--"like a whole 'nother country"

Best of luck with your move.


----------



## 85497 (Apr 3, 2013)

Ken, I couldn't agree with you more, we are about 4 weeks from leaving (San Diego) CA permanently for our house in OR. I will wave as we drive by your place on our exit :0)

I don't envy your move as I have seen your shop, especially that small aircraft carrier you call a jointer! That thing is a beast. I think your trailer idea is a good plan. It took us 2 moving vans, as in 2 different trips, by ourselves (with help from friends to load and unload), we did all our own packing but had good guidance from a friend that used to own his own moving company, his suggestions really helped. We saved about $8-10k by moving ourselves, it was our first move in 31yrs, so we had a lot of "stuff" to go thru.

Texas was the other State we were looking at for retirement, but it was just too far away from our granddaughter. We hope you enjoy it there, good luck with the scouting trip and have a safe move.

Lets make sure we stay in touch.
Take care,
Pat


----------



## EPJartisan (Nov 4, 2009)

Ya gotta love the USA, I do very much … There is a State suited to every kind of peeps. I only wish Americans weren't so hateful to each other. So bitter and mean… I hope you find happiness in Texas. I was in Dallas last year, but the heat killed me… I am a northern guy. Love tall trees, snow mountains, and the Liberal politics But then I am Finnish and northern polish, don't desire to own a gun. ( not anti-gun, but I just don't understand he hoopla about it all).. I also believe in high taxes because I want good schools and good roads and the trash to be picked up for me… and I am gay. So the south really does not support my rights nor freedoms as an individual. Portland, New England, San Fran, Chicago.. those are my places. To each his own.. Good luck to ya.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

We were in the Denton area this past weekend at a softball tournament. The area is booming as said earlier.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

*+1 Eric!*

Becoming a citizen took me few years and is a long story but it was worth everything to be able to live in this great country. We do have our problems but what country doesn't? When push comes to shove we all come together as one.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

+10 for Eric in my book! I do not think you could have said any of it better!

"...I also believe in high taxes because I want good schools and good roads and the trash to be picked up for me…"

ABSOLUTELY! All citizens need those things, NOT just the rich/well-off.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

I have a sister that lives in McKinney and she loves it. She moved from Atlanta about 10 years ago and she said the most beautiful sight she saw was it disappearing in her rearview mirror. Hope things work out for you and yours.
As far as people stating *"Just leave your guns at home"* I think that is an unfair statement. I'm one of those people that firmly believes it is better to have a gun and not need it than to need a gun and not have it!


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Texas has a lot of **************************************** and they do not care about westeners. Be warned. 

When you visit come in August to get the full effect of Texas living.

I'm told, the best place to be in Texas, is Brownwood. That way, no matter which way you travel, you are leaving Texas.

If Texas is good enough for you, I don't why it wouldn't be good enough for medicken


----------



## RibsBrisket4me (Jul 17, 2011)

Eric, you'd be at home in Austin. It's the SF of the south as far as I'm concerned. A super city.


----------



## Marty5965 (Jan 27, 2013)

I can't believe you want to leave the Peoples Republic of California!!!! They are so smart, they KNOW all the myriad little things that cause Cancer!

Just surprised it took you so long 

We're all hoping the San Andreas fault will finally give way and it will float off before the rot spreads any further inland.

Good luck in the Lone Star State.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

And then there is Sarah Palinland where everyone lives off the government teat, receiving annual checks from the State just to live there… Need I say more…


----------



## sonnyr (Jul 28, 2012)

Last month I was watching our Austin weather on TV while a norther was desending on Texas, at the same time it was 36 degrees in Amarillo, and still 106 degrees in McAllen (NO BS). I know alot of folks think Texans are big blowhards, but you get a Texas state of mind when you settle here, its unavoidable. It all goes back to the days when we were a Republic and has stayed with all you reside here. My German ancesters settled in the Hill Country when Texas was still a Republic. My wife was raised in Kermit, (West Texas), it's so flat out there, you can see your dog run away for three days. I can't think of another state to raise a family. You'll find a deverse State, where only you set your limits.


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

The area I am currently living in is known as the Texas of California. We are a very conservative county with a very high number of ****************************************. So, Texas will not be all that different from here, LOL. The weather here is almost identical to Texas, well, without the humidity in the summer. Oh, and maybe a few less tornadoes here than in Texas. We did however, have one touch down about 2 miles from the house this past week. 
As for keeping the guns at home, they will be with me. In fact, I will be wearing it. If that offends you, sorry.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Mike, no you need not say more. You've said enough to prove you could never comprehend that a states constitution actually lets the people of the state own it's resources. You obviously have no clue on how things work here.

I welcome you to move up here and live off the approximately 100 dollars a month I received from the profits on our resources last year. Key word here is "our" not the government resources. I'm quite sure you couldn't make it.

BTW look up the spelling of Sarah's last name cause you got that wrong too.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Mike said "I also believe in high taxes because I want good schools and good roads and the trash to be picked up for me…"

Just wait Mike, Obama is going to make you very happy. He wants to take lots more of your money and have you dependent on the government.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

I wish I could take credit for that comment, though you obviously know nothing about quotes and how they are posted. For your information, Eric made that comment in post #25 and I only quoted it.

BTW:
"...Never let the truth get in the way of a good story…" -Mark Twain.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Mike, Yes Eric made the original statement but you totally agreed with it so it the same as if you said it.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

See! And I told you that you have NO idea about quotes and what quoting means. LOL!

And just in case you missed it, or perhaps you don't understand it…

*"…Never let the truth get in the way of a good story…" -Mark Twain.*


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Note to self: Stating "ABSOLUTELY!" immediately after a quote does not constitute agreement with said quote. Got it.


----------



## EPJartisan (Nov 4, 2009)

AlaskaGuy…be nice. ...

I am a socialist I have no fear of the government AND IMO, the way you think is dangerous and threatening to a cohesive and stable society. You are defined as an Anarchist in my book. In politics I would have a moral obligation fight you…. if I liked you or not. We both live where we are best suited.. and that's how it should be. Our environmental values are different, regardless you shouldn't slam another's values just because you do not agree (especially if you expect to NOT get slammed back). All this bickering is a bout the Federal level.. well I want a starved empty husk of a federal government, so the states can prosper or fail on their own again. I want a small state based military not a federal one to police he world and all of us. I want to see which social experiment in this modern age would prosper and what would die… then we'd all know the truth about political philosophies. That way we can have state movement.. populations moving where resources are best.. where one can make the most influence as an individual and as a community. Oh what a horrible time that would be, but scientifically exciting.

I want this because I believe that Government is made of the people for the people… but the Federal Government is currently moving to "Of the corporations" for the Corporations" and thus we need to change it back to the state level.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

By golly Batman, I DO agree with Eric! And little does our Eskimo buddy realize is that that Alaskan monthly check is a form of Socialism in and of itself!

Is the sky falling yet?...*;-)*


----------



## EPJartisan (Nov 4, 2009)

I just realized this has become one of those forbidden political strings.
My apologies LJ moderators.


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

Sure didn't take this thread to go to pot.


----------



## muleskinner (Sep 24, 2011)

Somebody moving to Washington or Colorado?


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Alaskaguy = Socialist

So much for your "short list" You ARE … a Socialist living in Egypt. Sorry about your own intolerance (you have "exPalined" it well) .

Done. I'm outa' here…

Sorry Eric.


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

wow.good luck on the move ken,i understand why you'd want to move.if you don't like texas we'll been proud to have you here in alabama,it's nowhere near as backwards and backwoods as people claim it is…....


----------



## Sanding2day (May 6, 2013)

A nightmare to be sure… Wish you all the best with the planned move…


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

*+100 for Eric!
And kuddos for Mike affirmation of the truth!*


----------



## muleskinner (Sep 24, 2011)

#47. Lemme guess - Glenn Beck School of Political Science?


----------



## muleskinner (Sep 24, 2011)

An even shorter list:

pla·gia·rize
verb \ˈplā-jə-ˌrīz also -jē-ə-\
pla·gia·rizedpla·gia·riz·ing
Definition of PLAGIARIZE
transitive verb
: to steal and pass off (the ideas or words of another) as one's own : use (another's production) without crediting the source

Merriam-Webster


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

*Dave you break me up!*


----------



## muleskinner (Sep 24, 2011)

Hans, now that the comment is gone it just seems like I'm taking a shot at HM. I hope Mike's not easily offended. :^)

To clarify: Last night there was a rather long comment that was cut and pasted from here without attribution(Caution to critical thinkers - link leads to WorldNetDaily). The comment has since been deleted and it looks like I'm referencing HM. Not my intention.

BTW, how do you delete a comment after your window of edit opportunity?


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Dave SAID: "...BTW, how do you delete a comment after your window of edit opportunity?..."

Geez this is an easy one! Me! Me! I got this one!... Just be way over the top obnoxious and POOF! All gone.

BTW, it is rumored that I have had much experience with this concept in the past, and that I know what I am talking about *;-)*


----------



## wiswood2 (Apr 12, 2008)

Wisconsin is the place, but be ready for a big climate change.
Chuck


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

You could try moving to Norway if you like rain all summer and snow and/or rain all winter. Umbrellas don't work too good here as the strong winds where I live usually blow them inside out. It's kind of like a prolonged weather nightmare. The positive part is that you can spend a lot of time in the shop here while waiting for a sunny day.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Ahhh me.
Such a big brouhaha over one guy's choice to move to Texas.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

I might be movin' to Montana soon
Just to raise me up a crop of
Dental Floss

Raisin' it up
Waxen it down
In a little white box
That I can sell uptown

By myself I wouldn't
Have no boss,
But I'd be raisin' my lonely
Dental Floss


----------



## vipond33 (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm not sure if they have any pygmy ponies in Texas, Chuck, it's a big state you know.


----------



## Pimzedd (Jan 22, 2007)

Gene,it is big. If you are in El Paso, you are closer to LA than your are to Dallas. And Dallas is a three hour drive to get to Arkansas or Louisiana.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

There's still plenty of room in Alaska and only two real city if that. People are pretty good and welcome new comers.


----------

